# Upgraded LGB bridge



## GN_Rocky (Jan 6, 2008)

*I don't post much here anymore due to my modeling intrests have moved on and some would consider it not pc. *
*But this is something that will be correct and a helpful idea to those whom may be intrested in upgrading their LGB 4 ft bridges. *
*What I did was tear down a piece of LGB 4 foot straight, then taking the rails and bending in the ends to form the guantlet rails for the track. **Next I took the lgb ties and cut off the tie plates and glue them to the guantlet rails with CA adhesive to hold them down to the ties. **Then I took some brass wood strips and glued them down on the walkways and stain them. Lastly I added some barrels along the outside edge of the bridge. Have a look ... Rocky*



















As you see, the LGB bridge can also be used for vehicluar use as well.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Very nice Rocky! 

Good upgrade for the LGB bridge. 

We miss you! 

Greg


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Yea Rocky We miss you . 

Post some of your Modleing stuff even if it taint trains. 

It may give us some ideas for our layouts. 

JJ


----------



## chuckger (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Rocky,

How are you and Deb doing?? Nice work on the bridge. Are you comming up to the ECLSTS??

Chuck


----------



## SLemcke (Jun 3, 2008)

Nice work on both bridges. I like the diorame also. 

Axel's new plastic track might be a good substitute for the brass gauntlets, unless you have lots of spare brass. 
Steve


----------



## stevedenver (Jan 6, 2008)

good job Rocky-i really like it 






i also like what you did with the jeep bridge !


----------



## Doug C (Jan 14, 2008)

Great lookin' k'bash on that bridge !!!


----------

